
What mental models do you find to be most helpful? - arikr
https://www.reddit.com/r/slatestarcodex/comments/83phqz/what_mental_models_do_you_find_to_be_most_helpful/
======
xaedes
Another related post that was once on HN front:

 _Mental Models I Find Repeatedly Useful_

[https://medium.com/@yegg/mental-models-i-find-repeatedly-
use...](https://medium.com/@yegg/mental-models-i-find-repeatedly-
useful-936f1cc405d)

